# Strela Gone Loose



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

The Strela I bought about 10 months ago (from RLT) is now very loose when setting the hands and there's a lot of play in the crown before the hands move. I've hardly worn it except for the odd weekend...









Does anyone know if this is common in 3133s? Has anyone else had a similar problem? Or is mine in need of repair while it's still (presumably) under warranty...?

cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It sounds like the cannon pinion has become loose from the hands been spun round fast, presumably by setting the date and not using the quick set method. ?

This can happen on any watch, not just Poljots, if the hands are spun round quickly for any length of time.


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

I've a blk 3133 re-edition Strella also and tend to use the quickset method for the date. Method works fine although can be a chore if you have to fwd the date upwards of 30 days (a common prob with too many watches to hand).

Out've interest Bluejay, how much rotational play do you have in the crown when you pull it out to adjust ??


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Bluejay,

Also check if the crown has come unstuck from the stem. Mine came loose and fell off. Used a dab of threadlock to keep it on.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Roy said:


> It sounds like the cannon pinion has become loose from the hands been spun round fast, presumably by setting the date and not using the quick set method. ?
> 
> This can happen on any watch, not just Poljots, if the hands are spun round quickly for any length of time.


Roy,

I've got a Poljot Aviator that I just can't set to the correct time - when the hands are rotated to correct time (which is incredibly fiddly as the minute hand seems to develop a nervous twitch) and the stem pushed in it takes several minutes for the minute hand to move again. Would this be the same problem? Lag time is unpredictable so just setting it x minutes ahead doesn't work too well.

Julian


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Strela - Are these watches a little less than robust? I fancy one of the chrono re-issue versions but what do you think about them? Are they a little fragile and not up to even 'normal' use?


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

QUOTE(N_B @ Feb 21 2006, 10:40 PM) ←

I've a blk 3133 re-edition Strella also and tend to use the quickset method for the date. Method works fine although can be a chore if you have to fwd the date upwards of 30 days (a common prob with too many watches to hand). Out've interest Bluejay, how much rotational play do you have in the crown when you pull it out to adjust ??

I tend not to bother setting the date as I don't wear the Strela very often and even the quickset method is quite a chore! I'd say there's about 30Â° of play in the crown before it does anything.



makky said:


> Also check if the crown has come unstuck from the stem. Mine came loose and fell off. Used a dab of threadlock to keep it on.


I don't think that was the problem, but it's worth remembering











Russ said:


> Strela - Are these watches a little less than robust? I fancy one of the chrono re-issue versions but what do you think about them? Are they a little fragile and not up to even 'normal' use?


It's the only Poljot I own so I can't really judge but it's certainly the best looking Poljot I've seen (although the other Strelas were good too, especially the cyrillic ones).


----------

